# Stanford Hall



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

We have 20 places going for the club stand at Stanford Hall on 4th May. This ever popular event is well worth a day out to see for any VAG enthusiast. Discounted entry will apply to club members but because it is a pay on the gate event we will be giving refunds at the club stand.

1 Nyxx
2 Spaceman10
3 imolaTT
4 Sutty
5 Paul
6 Nem
7 Peter-SS
8 audimin
9 Davecov
10 Rebecca Hollick
11 Richjwall
12 TTpos
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Not long now, anyone else ?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

TT Owners Club said:


> Not long now, anyone else ?


Put me down on the list please 

Dave.


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Can you book me in please

Regards :roll:


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, can you add me to the stand please?!
Always a great day out!


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi , im a newbie and this venue is local to me so eould be great to join you guys ?


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Candytufbo said:


> Hi , im a newbie and this venue is local to me so eould be great to join you guys ?


Would be great to have you on the stand , can you confirm your membership number please ?


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry not a member yet , but ill get joined up , dont pick up my TT RS till mext weekend


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

I've been asked to judge class 15 (Audi) this year at Stanford Hall and it would be nice to see more cars from the club represented. So if you have or are going to be putting some hours in on the TT to attend this event then why not let everyone see the fruits of your labour!
It's not to late to enter!
Look forward to seeing you all on the day


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi How do you enter ?


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi all,

Will anybody else be travelling down the M6 to this? I will be joining at J10 if anyone fancies convoyng part of the way?

Paul


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Can you add me to the list please , what time is this getting started ?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Paul. said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Will anybody else be travelling down the M6 to this? I will be joining at J10 if anyone fancies convoyng part of the way?
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul if you fancy there is already a few of us meeting at Corley Services South Bound J3 M6 for 8:30/8:45
So if anyone travelling down the M6 fancies joining in,

This will get us to Stanford Hall for 9:00/9:15 ish.

Can also top up with V-Power if required. 

Cheers,

Dave.


----------



## passat16v (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm tempted to visit this show too


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

DAVECOV said:


> Paul. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Cheers,

Hi Dave,

Yeah that sounds good to me.

See you there 

Paul


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

Fyi Dave,

Mine is a Suzuka Grey TTRS without fixed wing, just in case you wanted to know what cars you were looking out for.

Paul


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Paul. said:


> Fyi Dave,
> 
> Mine is a Suzuka Grey TTRS without fixed wing, just in case you wanted to know what cars you were looking out for.
> 
> Paul


Ahaaa Wolf in Sheep's Clothing nice :wink:


----------



## Paul. (Apr 26, 2014)

DAVECOV said:


> Paul. said:
> 
> 
> > Fyi Dave,
> ...


Yes Dave 

Left the TT part of the badge on the rear rather than a full debadge as it makes it look more like the rest of the range. Wanted something subtle for a while after having an attention seeking ho of a car before it haha.

Having no rear wing or badge does seem to encourage a lot of cars to 'have a go' though which is strange. Never ever seen a TT on the road and thought "I want to race that". Oh well


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

What time's everyone aiming to arrive at Stanford Hall tomorrow?


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

were looking to be there 9.30 to 10.00


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

10:30, it's a Sunday


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys 
About 9am

Looking forward to it and seeing every one

Phil


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

I came a wonder round here today , was only a couple of tt s on the club stand , to be honest the vw camper shows dont really interest me so was only there an hour 
May be get to know some of you guys at the next meet , audi s in the park ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What a fantastic day!

Fourteen cars on the stand with the first twelve arriving all in different colours including a Sprint Blue Mk1. Weather was great and there were plenty of people there too, even though we were in a bit of a corner.

I'll sort through my photos later but just one now to start with 

Any voulenteer(s) to do a write up for the magazine?



Candyturbo said:


> I came a wonder round here today , was only a couple of tt s on the club stand , to be honest the vw camper shows dont really interest me so was only there an hour
> May be get to know some of you guys at the next meet , audi s in the park ?


What time did you come by, as you can see there were more than a couple of us there? Hopefully catch up with you a a meet later in the year.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Cheers nick 
I was early , your car was there along with a grey ttrs , later when wondered back there were 2 more ttrs s , one with carbon fibre mirrors which i quite fancy lol


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Great day mate, 
it was good to see every body, great line up of tt,s 
Weather was great too.

Phil


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great day nice to meet up with people again after the long winter


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Sorry I missed it I had a few problems not a happy man


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

A Great show, new facers enjoying there TT's.

Really enjoyed the day.


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

I returned home last week from shopping to find a big dent in my passenger door not only that but on Thursday the council was repainting the road lines in our village and I drove through it thinking it was dry but no I had white tyres and inner wheel arches after all the washing and polishing what the f<:K :evil:


----------

